
Launched emitter.dev: Easily connect WebSockets with your Lambda / Serverless - sshamoon
https://www.emitter.dev
======
sshamoon
I'm super pumped. I just launched
[https://www.emitter.dev](https://www.emitter.dev), which lets you connect
your WebSockets to your cloud functions:

Lambdas, Serverless, Google cloud functions, Azure functions and more. I'd
love feedback on the landing page, the service or anything else that you'd
like to chat about =)

------
geoburke
Think I heard of this. You guys are in S2020 YC batch right?

If this was around in 2019, we’d have built the Portal crypto wallet fully
serverless.

~~~
sshamoon
Nope - no incubator currently. Maybe in the next batch.

------
jkarneges
Congrats on the launch!

I work on possibly similar tooling.

The Emitter website is light on details. Is it for receiving connections or
making them?

~~~
sshamoon
What use cases are you imagining?

~~~
jkarneges
Handling of connections in either direction.

Our company built a service that is able to receive WebSocket connections and
send the activity to a HTTP backend. So this use case I'm familiar with and it
sounds like you're doing something similar.

A service that could make outbound WebSocket connections on behalf of a FaaS
app is something I think about too. I'm not sure if that exists yet.

~~~
sshamoon
I have that case covered as well. When I post to your backend, whatever you
respond with, I send back to the socket for you.

